# Prewar road bike/maybe older?



## MISurfer (Jul 18, 2011)

After seeing a discussion about Pashley bikes, I moved off my usual tanker collection and went looking for a candidate for a Guv'nor conversion.  Spotted this in the Bike Barn I found here in W. MI, and bought it home.  Here's the specs so far:
It has been painted this awful blue and it is black underneath, no headbadge or decals so far.  First off, the sprocket was painted silver so I took a little alcohol to it and it appears to be not chrome but some sort of metal that has worn down to the black in spots.  The pedals are what intrigue me, no marks other than a patent date of Sept.14-97.  The aren't rusted and they and the crank appear to be stainless?  Not sure but the sides are worn down in spots to be rusty while others are brilliant like stainless.  One side the center of the pedal is larger than the other with a slightly different pattern in the pedal design.  Rear hub is a ND, not sure which model.  The rims though rusty do clean up with the nipples being longer than I've seen (don't go to the Farrah Fawcett jokes!). Tires are U.S. Royal Master Centipedes.  Interesting gooseneck with the grooves.  Neither the fenders or handlebars go with this IMO.  I haven't seen a grease fitting on a frame before and there is a serial number on the base: 741900.  Could this really be a 1900 dated bike?  Looking at the designs of the Pashley's, this looks like it would make a nice build unless I am going to screw up a classic.  Thanks for any input and I'll try to add more as I clean it up.  Brian in Holland MI.






















http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e11/GreystokeMI/Old%20Bike%20Stuff/DS
C_3965.jpg


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Brian -

 Unfortunately the fork is bent pretty badly but otherwise it a nice bike. Crank is nickel plated, I believe. Interesting toothed bottom bracket cup/lockring arrangement. Pedals are awesome.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2011)

My 2c's... Yea it could be that old with that frame style and BB. Probably did not have fenders. Of course seat, stem, bars, wheels have been replaced, but easily replaced with era goodies. Good luck! bri. (also)


----------



## ericbaker (Jul 19, 2011)

I fixed worse with a good ole fork jack. 

definately early at the core with those awesome pedals and funky bb/crankset


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 19, 2011)

I think that is a Crescent.  Here are pics of mine.

same bottom bracket:




same crank nut:




I think your sprocket is a later WALD type of replacement:




Badge is fixed with 2 horizontal holes on the lower half of the head tube:


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 19, 2011)

Your pedals look a lot like the ones on a Peugeot Record du monde I used to have. They probably copied yours. Neat bike.


----------



## MISurfer (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the information so far.  Antique bikes aren't my field so I hardly know where to start.  I have been doing heavyweights for a few years so this is all new to me.  I noticed I could could scape the paint off the forks with my fingernail so there was little adhesion with the blue paint.  I saw a photo on one site that showed the forks partially on one Crescent silver (nickel).  Not sure if that is the case here or someone stripped them earlier.  The chain appears to be newer? and I can't get the rear wheel off due to the rear wheel is in the frame too tight. Apparently chain tighteners came later. I can't even see a master link on the chain anywhere to loosen it.  The rear rim is marked as a Lobdell.  I'll post another pic of the forks. I don't think they are bent but you guys have the eye for the stuff. Ejlwheels, thanks for the photos.  Wish I had the headbadge!  Really nice badge and the two holes are where it goes are the same as your photo. I'll have to do some research on Crescents.  Brian, thanks for the encouragement, a set of those teak Velocity wheels would look good on here.  I see some old photos on sites where the handlebars actually look similar to these.  Small.  Outside of the CABE, and the Wheelman, are there other sites that specialize in antique bikes?  Not sure what direction to go with this bike.  Like my old 50' Chevy, the older it is, the harder and more expensive it can be to restore!  Thanks again everyone. Brian


----------



## pelletman (Jul 20, 2011)

You're strting with just a frame, it would be much easier and cheaper to find a whole bike.  Saddle is wrong, handlebars and stem, fenders, wheels....


----------



## MISurfer (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I have to agree with Pelletman.  I took this to the local vintage bike shop (Loose Spokes in Grand Haven MI) and consulted with the owner.  Too many modifications: wheels, seat, no headbadge, etc.  For what I am looking to build, it isn't a project I care to take on at this time.  He asked me 3 questions, 1. Do you want to restore it to original and sell it? (No), 2. Spend the money to make the kind of bike I am looking to build? (No), 3. Does the bike has sentimental value to me? (No).    That said, I am going to move on in another direction with a different bike.  Thanks for the feedback here from all the posters. If anyone needs or are interested in parts from this, just let me know.  Brian.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 23, 2011)

If the pedals match, I'd like to buy them.....


----------



## MISurfer (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, they are close, but they are slightly different.  The shaft in middle of one is also larger than the other and the patterns on the sides are not the same.  I can post pictures if you'd like. Brian


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 24, 2011)

PM sent to you.


----------

